# Smokin' Beer



## chefk19303 (Oct 28, 2006)

:shock: Do you open your beer when you smoke it, or leave it unopened?  I tried unopened and couldn't get any smoke flavor.  Opened, and all the bubbles go away and I have flat beer.  How do you guys do it?  I'm new at this and need help :twisted:


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 21, 2006)

Smoked beer is done while it's being made not after. Sorry.

Debi


----------

